# What is your dream 1911?



## masterbbq (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm wondering what everyone's dream 1911 is. I'm talking about the biggest, baddest 1911 that you drool after. But production guns only. No one-of-a-kind guns. Guns that you can actually find.

I don't think I have one yet because I'm pretty new to the 1911 style. But I like Springfield's custom series and Kimber's CDP series.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I like them all but you know how that is when your poor. I had about $800 to get one with and that was it. I like the S&W line real well as I had shot several and that was what I wanted. At a show and the guy has a 1911sc-pd Commander for $899. We start going back and forth and I got him down to $710+tax. I took it and after over 1000rd with a hiccup I don't regret it.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Right now I am dreaming of the Para-ordance LDA 6+1 carry in SS. I picked it up and knew it was the perfect carry gun plus it's a 1911 which I feel safer with. The difference with this one beside the smaller size is it has no hammer. They say it's DOA only and when I dried fired it, it felt like a true single action. It's slim and the perfect size for me. I'm happy with having 6+1 in 45 acp and will have two extra mags with me. This will be a year around gun for me. If it shoots like my S&W 1911, I'll be the happiest gun owner.

I have a remington-rand which is mil-spec and shoots great but I don't like the sights. When I got my S&W 1911 I knew I had the gun that I can hit whatever I aim for. With that said I don't know if there is a better shooting 45 out there for me. I can't see anything shooting better than the one I have. I hope to see someone shooting one of the Kimbers or wilson 1911's at my range. I won't hesitate to ask them if I could give it a try. People ask me all the time and I'm more than happy to show off my stuff.

I'm sorry but I don't think there is anything better than a good 1911. I love all my other pistols but I think the 1911 is the best over all pistol ever made.


----------



## busdriver72 (Feb 9, 2007)

My dream 1911 is one that never runs out of ammo.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Again, a picture is worth... This is a WWI Colt 1911 that was owned by a Canadian medical officer and late a Lieutenant-Governor of Canada. Trump this one. Regards, Richard


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Baldy said:


> I like them all but you know how that is when your poor. I had about $800 to get one with and that was it. I like the S&W line real well as I had shot several and that was what I wanted. At a show and the guy has a 1911sc-pd Commander for $899. We start going back and forth and I got him down to $710+tax. I took it and after over 1000rd with a hiccup I don't regret it.


Baldy, if I lived in Titusville that pistol would not be owned by you! I usually say the Irish have "CRAP" for luck, in this case you beat the luck of the Irish! Enjoy your toy. Regards, Richard


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

A free one :smt038


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Top Dog....*



Richard said:


> Again, a picture is worth... This is a WWI Colt 1911 that was owned by a Canadian medical officer and late a Lieutenant-Governor of Canada. Trump this one. Regards, Richard


Now you know Richard you win hands down with a beauty like that. I do dream of pistols like yours but they are out of my reach. Good luck with her she is a very good piece of history.:smt023 

Cheers, Baldy


----------



## extremist (Jan 14, 2007)

My Les Baer Premier II in 9mm that I have on order:










James


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Baldy, I am 70% Scots/Irish and having the luck of the Celts I do not own it. A friend died and left the beauty to his son. I took the pictures prior to my friend dying. Regards, Richard


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

A range/store I frequent in SC is a Wilson Combat dealer. I would like to have one of them if I ever scrounge up that much disposable income.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

*My favorite Colt Auto.........*

The only autoloader that caught my fancy was a Colt Gold Cup .45 ACP. I was told when I bought it that it had been set up for hardball. It was plenty accurate enough for short range varmint hunting.

This pistol had a preference to the Winchester Silvertip ammunition, and they did a good job on crows out to about seventy-five yards or so. Never recovered a bullet, but they appeared to expand well.

Sort of wished for a 10mm version of that gun.

But the thing just threw my brass everywhere.

Bob Wright


----------



## theJanitor (Oct 13, 2007)

my les baer's just showed up in honolulu today. Concept VII 4" 45ACP. consecutive serial #s. one for me and one for my brother. they're beautiful


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

One of the field trial pistols to add to my collection.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i have one colt 45 that will never be shot
it is a 1911 govt model USMA class pistol laser engraved for my son

for me I'd like a nickel plated 45ACP govt pistol with beaver tail grip and C/T laser sights - why does all the nickel plating go to the 38super?
or a commander lt wt XSE in SS

The first 45 colt govt I bought was in 1973 and i had a beaver tail put on it - didn't look right but i loved the hell out of it until I sold it - wish i never did sell it


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My 1911 dream is to own 12 of them. That should cover it.


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, I've never owned one, and I've never shot one, but, I really like this one:

Kimber Tactical Custom II










Also, the Para Ordinance Warthog


----------



## Captain Crunch (Jul 4, 2006)

This one:

http://www.edbrown.com/cgi-bin/htmlos.cgi/00462.1.1086235683038488867


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

One I could afford! I want one very bad but man the prices are steep. I guess I just gotta save more of my daily change and save up. 
I have always liked this Kimber.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I'd get a Hard Chromed Nighthawk if I could afford it 

Probably a Talon 1 with a bull barrel.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

LOL! Using the term Dream 1911 all I can say is they are like Lays chips...Can't have just one. My Dreram is to have a bunch of them. THat Para Tac-Four is really nice though. Double stack mag AND 45ACP in a 1911..:smt023


----------



## bac1023 (Oct 26, 2007)

I think I have all my dream 1911s at this point. My Nighthawk is still on order, however.


----------



## Cabinetman (Nov 26, 2007)

My dream 1911 is getting a top notch smith to customize the 70 series Colt Commander that my granddad carried before he died. Hopefully I can get the money scraped together next year so I can get on a waiting list.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

Not a 1911 owner yet but this one caught my attention

Springfield Loaded 1911-A1 Pistol PX9154LP - .45ACP - 5"










Me like very much:smt023


----------



## Joeshwa24 (Nov 14, 2007)

busdriver72 said:


> My dream 1911 is one that never runs out of ammo.


I'll take that one as well...


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Next on my list...

Springer No 3... SA 1911A1 Loaded LongSlide, 6"










JeffWard


----------



## Navy Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

My Springfield mil-spec 

Upgraded with skeleton hammer and trigger, adjustable rear site, and fiber optic orange front site.


----------



## texgunner (Jul 25, 2006)

I already own several Colt and Springfield Armory 1911s so since we're dreamming; I would love to have a *Nighthawk Dominator*. Not likely to happen though with it's 4 digit price tag.

Tex


----------

